# Ice leaves curling under!! Help Please!!



## bigbudz (May 19, 2006)

Ok I'm at my first hurdle with my plants. For some reason on 2 of my Ice plants, the top set of leaves have completely curled under. I read in the nutriet trouble shooting guide, that that means that there is too much nutrients. I havent' givin my plants any more nutrients since i flushed my tub 4 days ago,My lights were a little bit too close, had to move them up 2 inches or so. Would that cause my leaves to curl under like this? Here's a pic of each plant so you can see what I'm talking about. They're still a very nice green, not really yellow as the light would suggest. P.H. is at 6.2-6.5, temp isn't too high or too low, I'm using an HPS 250 watt light, 18 inches above the top of my plants..(were at 16). The plants are still growing at great rates, 2-3 inches since yesterday. I'm kinda at a loss as to what could be makin the leaves curl. All of the obvious reasons can be ruled out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 19, 2006)

It could be a heat-stress reaction, it doesn't seem to have the yellowing that usually comes with light burn though, no problem with any other part of the plant? Just the very tops?


----------



## bigbudz (May 19, 2006)

Yep, just the top set of leaves, and it's only on my Ice plants. The rest of the plant still looks very healthy. I'm just really confused as to what could be causing this, I raised my lights yesterday, and they were 18 inches above my plants, which seems to be a good distance, the plants love it and it's not hot on them. When my lights came back today tho, the plants had grown like 2-3 inches makin the light bout 15 inches from the top of them. I reraised the light once the light came back on and I had noticed that it was too close, so the light really wasn't on long enough to burn or stress the plants, 20 min on at the most. The Ice plants are the only ones that have curled under. I know I'm probably repeating myself, but I just can't figure this out, I am STUMPED!!!


----------



## bigbudz (May 20, 2006)

Guess I'm not gonna get any help on this one...


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 20, 2006)

I would say it is/was the lights being too close, if it's not showing any other signs anywhere else on the plants, that's a good indicator. Is it continuing or is the new growth coming in fine?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 20, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Guess I'm not gonna get any help on this one...


*Sorry bigbudz. You are growing hydro right? I'm not a hydro man Stoney Bud is the man for that. It looks like it might be heat to me but then again i know nothing about hydro. Have you done anything different to them since this started? EDIT: you beat me to it biffdoggie. *


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 21, 2006)

I actually put one up earlier that seems to have gotten lost or somethin'. I am fairly certain about the heat, what does the new growth look like??


----------



## bigbudz (May 21, 2006)

They are doing much better now... New post in my grow journal with pics. Thanks a million Biff... I appreciate you trying to help me, meant a lot


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

no prob, I have burnt mine before, one time horribly, luckily it was early in flower and they grew out fine.


----------

